# Does anyone know what this fish is?



## blitzblue1032 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello all, I caught 2 of these fish off of the JRBP last friday and Ive never seen one before and I have no idea what it is. Can someone identify it for me please? Its slimy and has catfish like whiskers. Its reminds me of a catfish with its whiskers and slimy texture. Oh, and it also has a bunch of teeth. Both of them were small, one was about 3 inches long and the other was about 4 inches long. 

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## blitzblue1032 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, I didnt realize the picture was that small. I will see if I can make it bigger LOL.

Ok. Fixed it. Sorry.


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

Spotted Hake.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Spotted Hake?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3000368195/


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah spotted hake, and it seems like you only catch them when nothing else is around.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Cold water.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

call 'em slicks or ling cod down south


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> call 'em slicks or ling cod down south


Those things couldn't be any further from a ling cod if they tried. Ling cod are only found in the cold blue waters of the Pacific Northwest.

It's like calling a bluegill a perch...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Those things couldn't be any further from a ling cod if they tried. Ling cod are only found in the cold blue waters of the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> It's like calling a bluegill a perch...


i don't make this stuff up just report the facts,and yes i know a true ling cod is completly different fish,this nomenculter(sp) has been the butt of a few jokes on some fishermen and women looking to fill out thier life card or tourny card


----------



## blitzblue1032 (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks a lot everyone for the replies! I was clueless and so was the rest of my family LOL. Weve fished there for years and years and never caught one, fishing was kinda slow that day too. Again, thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sunburntspike said:


> call 'em slicks or ling cod down south


Yep Lind is what we call em up here in Yankee Land.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Definitely a spotted hake or ling cod. Typically caught in colder water further up north...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

It's a Ling Cod


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fishbreath said:


> Definitely *NOT* a ling cod. Typically caught in colder water further up north...


There ya go. Fixed it for ya...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmm Some call it a Ling and others say Ling Cod while others still refer to them as Tomcod or Tommy Cod BUT one thing is certain .. THEY are NOT a Cod 
Its a Hake .


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

hengstthomas said:


> Hmm Some call it a Ling ..... BUT one thing is certain .. THEY are NOT a Cod


2 things for certain... NOT a cobia, (ling) either.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

hake. have been getting them off and one. most small. around the chesapeake bay, we get "EVERYTHING". I caught a 42 mako in the bay. State best is 77. that was 25yrs ago. lion fish are here. Never be suprised. just fish.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fishman said:


> It's a Ling Cod


No, it isn't. No matter how much your local doofuses want it to be.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ling_cod

Calling the fish in the picture a ling cod is a brilliant display of ignorance. It is never too late to break the cycle.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

opcorn: :beer:......Wait for it.....


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

caught one on sunday morning at the buoy outside of Little Creek...then used it to catch a flounder at the CBBT...didn't know what it was, but it looked like it would be tasty bait...and it was!...thanks for the ID


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Aint gonna argue with ya GONE :fishing:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fishman said:


> Aint gonna argue with ya GONE :fishing:


That's cool... No winnin' anyway, is there?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

hake.


----------

